# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Chuỗi cafe tuyệt đẹp thức uống ngon tại Hà Nội không thể bỏ qua

## nghiagend12

*Tiệm cafe đẹp, đồ uống ngon tại Hà Nội không thể bỏ qua*

Quán cafe đẹp nhất ở Thủ đô - Không chỉ là nơi để gặp gỡ bạn bè, trò chuyện, hẹn hò các *quán coffee ngon Hà Nội*  giờ đây còn là địa chỉ "sống ảo" của nhiều bạn trẻ, chớ lờ đi 06 chuỗi coffee đẹp nhất sau cho khoảnh khắc hò hẹn cùng bạn bè nhé!

*Lofita 338 Phố Huế - Paris Dream* 

Cửa hàng cafe đẹp nhất - Lofita tại tầng 9,10 số 338 Phố Huế với tầm nhìn sân thượng cực lãng mạn, xinh xắn và cực Tây, được coi như tọa độ check in của giới trẻ.

Các khung cửa sổ với ánh sáng đầy ắp, lan can quang cảnh rộng ra đường phố phía dưới, quang cảnh mây trời đẹp như mơ sẽ hút hồn tất cả những bạn trẻ tới đây.

Bên ngoài ban công rộng đẹp, bên trong quang cảnh cũng không kém phần với thiết kế màu nâu ấm cúng cực tây, hay khu chụp ảnh ghế hồng bánh bèo xinh hết nấc. Với những dân văn phòng hay người đứng tuổi, quán cũng có không ít góc để mọi người có thể ngồi nhấm nháp 1 tách trà, thưởng thức Hà Nội từ trên cao.

Lofita cũng được rất nhiều diễn viên, ca sĩ tên tuổi lựa chọn là nơi để quay MV, chụp hình, những đôi tình nhân tổ chức cầu hôn hay những buổi tiệc sinh nhật cùng bè bạn.


*Lofita 12 - 14 Ấu Triệu The Church* 

Quán Coffee đẹp nhất - Nhà Thờ Lớn luôn là địa chỉ đắc địa cho các quán coffee ở Thủ đô bởi view thoáng rộng, nhìn ra nhà thờ cổ kính. Trong những các chuỗi coffee quanh đây, Lofita xứng đáng nằm trong top những chuỗi cà phê có khoảng quang cảnh mê đắm nhất Thủ đô. Cảnh quan ngoài trời được thiết kế không mái che, nhằm lộ thiên view toàn cảnh Nhà Thờ Lớn. 

Quang cảnh phía trong được thiết kế theo phong cách moroc dễ thương và hiện đại. Tọa lạc ở tầng 5,6,7 ngay đầu khu phố Ấu Triệu nhộn nhịp Hà Nội, những khung cửa sổ với ánh sáng ngập tràn, đằng ban công view rộng ra đường phố bên dưới, cùng với cảnh quan chụp mây trời thật đẹp sẽ làm bạn say mê khi đến đây đấy.

*Tham khảo thêm:* *[replacer_a]*

*Lofita 11 Tú Mỡ*

*Được tọa lạc trong căn villa cao cấp với mặt tiền 15m2 rộng rãi
*
Ngôi nhà thứ 5 của Lofita được thiết kế với cảnh quan sống ảo triệu like, giữ nguyên khuynh hướng #green_life trang trí rất nhiều cây xanh đẹp mắt, Lofita Tú Mỡ được tô điểm thêm bởi phong cách tropical nổi bật. Mỗi chi nhánh của Lofita đều mang một âm hưởng sắp xếp khác biệt trọn vẹn, đa dạng và độc bản!

Công thức thức uống độc quyền được nghiên cứu bởi học viện đào tạo pha chế Namas, hương vị vượt trội so với phân khúc!

*Lofita City Life*

*Địa chỉ: 30A Trần Hưng Đạo, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội*

Không giống với những Lofita khác, Lofita - City Life mang một âm hưởng nhẹ nhàng cùng với thân thuộc. Lofita - City Life tạo một cảm quan ấm áp, các bạn trẻ, gia đình quây quần bên nhau kể các câu chuyện thường nhật với hình ảnh thanh bình và dễ chịu của một trong những tuyến đường đẹp nhất Thủ đô.

*Lofita - The White Palace*

*Địa chỉ: số 45 Thảo Nguyên, khu dân cư Ecopark, Thủ đô*

Quang cảnh sang chảnh Cửa hàng cafe đẹp nhất Ecopark, Hưng Yên

Nguyên gốc là tiệm thức uống được tạo nên bởi Đức Trung Luxury với chất lượng tuyệt vời, cảnh quan cao cấp ở số 45 Thảo Nguyên, khu đô thị Ecopark, Thủ đô. Nhằm mục đích tăng chất lượng dịch vụ, làm nên trải nghiệm đổi mới để bắt kịp xu hướng của thực khách, Lofita - The White Palace được sản xuất bởi sự tổng hợp Lofita Tea & Coffee, Tuart Group cùng với Đức Trung Luxury. 

*Tìm hiểu thêm chụp hình cưới đẹp   TuArt Media :*  chụp ảnh cưới đẹp ở Hải Dương

*Lofita Crystal House*

*Địa điểm: Số 1 Hồ Tùng Mậu, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
*
Với một quang cảnh rộng lớn nhờ cửa kính sáng sủa, bắt trọn mọi khung cảnh chung quanh cộng thêm ánh sáng tự nhiên càng làm quang cảnh của Lofita Hồ Tùng Mậu bừng sáng mỗi lần bạn bước chân tới. 

*Hệ thống Lofita Tea & Cà phê - Chuỗi cà phê ngon, view đẹp ở Hà Nội
*

- Lofita - The Crystal House: Số 1 Hồ Tùng Mậu, quận Cầu Giấy

- Lofita - The Church: Số 12 - 14 Ấu Triệu, quận Hoàn Kiếm

- Lofita - The White Palace: 45 Thảo Nguyên, khu đô thị Ecopark

- Lofita - City Life: 30A Trần Hưng Đạo, quận Hoàn Kiếm

- Lofita - The Trip: 11 Tú Mỡ, quận Cầu Giấy 

- Lofita - Paris Dream: Tầng 9 - 10, 338 Phố Huế, quận Hai Bà Trưng


*Quán cafe đẹp Hồ Tùng Mậu, Cầu Giấy*

Từ Lofita bạn có thể nhìn thấy toàn bộ quang cảnh tại góc đường Phạm Hùng và Hồ Tùng Mậu, và bên cạnh đó còn nằm ngay đối diện ngôi trường đẹp nổi tiếng, Đại học Quốc gia Hà Nội.

Ngôi nhà thứ 7 của Lofita được bố trí với cảnh quan sống ảo độc đáo, giữ nguyên khuynh hướng green life trang trí rất nhiều cây xanh mát mắt, Lofita EcoPark được trang điểm thêm bởi phong cách tropical độc đáo. Mỗi chi nhánh của Lofita đều mang một âm hưởng bài biện riêng biệt hoàn toàn, khác nhau và độc bản!

Lofita - The White Palace báo-hiệu sẽ mang đến chất lượng dịch vụ cùng với các trải nghiệm với mẻ và chất lượng nhất cho không chỉ là giới trẻ mà còn các gia đình muốn dành thời gian quây quần bên nhau

----------

